# Moving Prop Building for Dummies



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

I am just getting started building moving props since scare-actors are a commodity. 

If anyone can provide some recommendations for books or web addresses that would help a poor novice like me, I would really appreciate it.

Thank you.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Check out the Monster List of Halloween Projects. Lots of good stuff there, a must-see for any prop builder.


----------



## MacabreManor (Jul 23, 2007)

Otaku couldn't lead you to a better place than the monster list. It truly is a compilation of some amazing how to's. It showed me so much.


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

Another one to check out is Haunt Project. Here's a link;
http://www.hauntproject.com/


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

I like hauntproject better than the monsterlist. It has pictures and is easier to navigate.

Check out the 'animatronic' prop thread on hauntproject. Some are complicated, some are very simple.

Have fun.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I like seeing pics before I go to a link myself, both both are good.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I go to hauntproject...what do I come face to face with...Sickie's really sick skeleton tree!
Fantastic job, my friend.


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

Thank you everyone.


----------

